# Introducing (Picture Heavy!)



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Evening All,

I'm Chris from Aberdeen have been keeping darts for around One and a half years now and currently have a 2:2 of R. Vanzolinii which are amazing frogs to watch and have the most beautiful trill like call. I also have 5 Firebellied Toads that I love and hate on a rotational basis depending on how loud and boistrous they are in the early hours of the morning.



I have two Viv's that were custom built by DC Aquariums and have been setup for around 6 months and still growing in and I also have an Aquarium for the FBT's. I originaly got into darts from a Planted Freshwater Aquarium forum that a member also kept darts. I'm rather green fingered and wanted to jam as many plants into a space as possible and from this my love of darts was born!

Hardware:

6 x TMC GroBeam 600's (2 per tank)
1 x Aquaray 8 Channel Controler.
1 x Mistking System.
1 x Fogger.


Orchids:

Bulbophyllum lasiochilum
Bulbophyllum falcatum
Chamaeangis hildebrandtii
Bulbophyllum sikkimense
Masdevallia mendozae
Gastrochilus japonicus
Dendrobium oligophyllum
Restrepia spec. Peru
Trichoglottis putida

Bromeliads:

Neo. Mo Peppa Please
Neo. Hybrids Rubrifolia
Neo. ampullacea
Neo. liliputiana
Vriesea splendens 'fire'
Vriesea racinae

Climbers:

Guatemala Liana plant:Marcgravia species
Peperomia rotundifolia
Ficus sagittata
Begonia schulzei 

Mosses:

Star Moss (Aquatic name)
Willow Moss (Aquatic name)
Native Moss (unknown sp.)

Ferns and other Plants:

Chirita tamiana
Unknown from Moss/Spores.

*R.Vanzolinii Vivarium.*







*Uninhabited Vivarium.*



Orchids that I have flowered: (ill edit with names once i've submitted the post)

*Bulbophyllum sikkimense*



*Bulbophyllum falcatum*



*Chamaeangis hildebrandtii*



*Dendrobium oligophyllum*



*Masdevallia mendozae*


And to tie it up some of my Firebellies!





I'm sure theres plenty of info I've missed out, I'll update this with a plant list of each Viv and of course I'll keep you all updated on growth and inhabitants! until then I look forward to getting to know some fellow froggers 


Chris


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Out of this world, my first thought when the page loaded was wow!!

Fairplay mate that terrarium looks top notch, always wanted to keep frogs especially dart frog species but never got round to it. Plenty of time still though : victory:

Love the orchids too!! :no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking good bud, loving the orchids.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome Chris.
Very nice vivs you have there.
Looks like there are more of us up here than I first thought.
Where have you been hiding lol.


Mike


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice setups:2thumb:


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Guys nice to have people appreciate it!

I think that's all the information and plant lists included but i'm sure I've forgotten something somewhere! 


@Froggman I knew there were a few of us about but its just finding the right platform to get in touch! I was saying to Yuley last night were going to have to have some frog meets haha.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Chris
So you know Liam then.
Well it`s me who`s been landed with the job of collecting his new frogs from the Baks meet on sunday for him.
What he doesn`t know yet is that if I like them he won`t be getting them lmao.

Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I "know" him from being slammed with 100's of questions for his build etc haha but yeah he linked me to his thread over here so figured I should at least say hello.

Interesting  So your going to BAKS? If they have any interesting pums let me know I'm after filling up this vacant viv!


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey Chris your right I am blind  never noticed you had actually put the thread up. Seeing your vivs before I never realised how many plants you had flowered and the variety. Glad you made an intro thread finally  yes a three man frog meet!! An only two of them have frogs hahaha!! 

Lovely vivs mate I'll be round to collect them soon!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome Chris.

Those vivs are stunning mate and I love the orchids.

Adam


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

ChrisJ83 said:


> I "know" him from being slammed with 100's of questions for his build etc haha but yeah he linked me to his thread over here so figured I should at least say hello.
> 
> Interesting  So your going to BAKS? If they have any interesting pums let me know I'm after filling up this vacant viv!


Thanks for that Chris I've already got a bad name for myself with p***ing mike and Ade off for questions so yeah cheers "mate"


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

ChrisJ83 said:


> I "know" him from being slammed with 100's of questions for his build etc haha but yeah he linked me to his thread over here so figured I should at least say hello.
> 
> Interesting  So your going to BAKS? If they have any interesting pums let me know I'm after filling up this vacant viv!


Of course there'll be interesting pums! :lol2: Mike will have some Caucheros and I still have a couple of Cristobals. :2thumb: There'd be 3 Cristobals, but I spotted one today have a catatonic seizure when I opened their tank to spray and feed them, so it's now in quarantine been target fed with extra vit A.

That's 3 of you chaps in Aberdeen now, a few more and you will have enough for a mini bus to BAKS. :lol2:



Liam Yule said:


> Thanks for that Chris I've already got a bad name for myself with p***ing mike and Ade off for questions so yeah cheers "mate"


If you were trying to P me off, best try harder. lol

Ade


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've a hankering for some green frogs for some reason.... or some basti's failing that some Blue ones would be nice too 

Bah I want them all, its just a pity that my frog room only lasted for 3 months and now its getting turned into the "nursery" DAMN IT!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

As it happens Chris I`ve got several Basti froglets jumping around in the viv.
I`ve also got as Ade says Caucheros and I`ve got Salt Creeks, BriBri and Cristobals.
So maybe your prayers have been answered.

Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm currently talking to Eden Aquatics in Edin hes getting me a list of available frogs from his "supplier" and will be getting back to me soon with prices etc. I may have my eye on some Esperanza 

If that falls through i'll gladly snap those basti's up!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

That depends on his supplier.
If it`s the same one my mate gets price lists from he`d be selling Azureus for pushing £90 each.
As an example you`ll pick up Azureus from myself or other breeders at Baks for £25 - £30 each.


Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm well aware of that but i'll have to see what hes got first and what the prices are before I tell him to :censor:! If there's something I REALLY want then who knows!

Just have to see first.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Chris
What type of Esperanza is it that your looking at ?

Mike


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful; both the frogs and their vivariums!!


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

frogman955 said:


> Hi Chris
> What type of Esperanza is it that your looking at ?
> 
> Mike


I was after this morph:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

They`re nice
There was someone selling froglets just recently.
All sold though.


Mike


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Welcome Chris and nice pics. Liam I know what you mean by asking a 100 questions, I've been pestering for a while now but that's what makes this section great, no one judges and there's always someone thatll help you out.


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah I talked to mark, the only problem was getting down south to pick them up


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

ChrisJ83 said:


> I was after this morph:
> 
> image


Looks a bit like one of my female Punta Clara. No surprise though as they live in the same region.










They recently started breeding for me, but can't sell any as the offspring are absolutely tiny and keep vanishing in the viv before I can catch them to pull them. lol

The other female is black, and the male, well he has typical Esperanza colours:-









If you are liking blue pums though, you can't go wrong with Mike's caucheros, they're stunners.









Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Liking the pics- any more of the FBT enclosure? The planting looks especially interesting.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Liking the pics- any more of the FBT enclosure? The planting looks especially interesting.


It almost didnt look like they are in a viv to me! Looks good

Also Chris, out of interest sorry if its already been mentioned but what are the dimensions of those vivs?


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Liking the pics- any more of the FBT enclosure? The planting looks especially interesting.


I'll slap some up in a moment, their viv is only a temp setup not really got around to working it all out yet. I've used Aquatic Pond compost/peat (something along those lines) The biggest problem is the crickets eat EVERYTHING so its finding plants that they ignore :/ and using alot of native aquatic plants for sitting places in the water. The problem with them is they don't seem to like the frogs sitting on them all day 

The main thing is that they feel safe and secure, plenty of places for them to dig in and hide in the dark if that's what they feel like doing.



Plants:

Native fern that likes it feet wet (have to look up the sp.)
Elocharis Para.
Anubia Nana.
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis - Cricket Safe 
Staurogyne repens - also possibly cricket safe.
Willow moss

Unfortunatly I can't remeber what the other two are of the top of my head i'll trawl through some emails later see if i can find the order.


Dimensions for the FBT tank:

100 x 41 x 40cm


and the blueprints I drew up for my terrarium are below, the panel of glass had to be changed on the front to make it less of an obstruction but the guys at DC aquariums came up with a great idea that I really like.






Heres a picture of the FBT tank when the Vanzo's were in residence, It was nice but I wanted a more natural environment for them which I think I managed! I certainly see them more!



and one when the fish were in residence:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ChrisJ83 said:


> I'll slap some up in a moment, their viv is only a temp setup not really got around to working it all out yet. I've used Aquatic Pond compost/peat (something along those lines) The biggest problem is the crickets eat EVERYTHING so its finding plants that they ignore :/ and using alot of native aquatic plants for sitting places in the water. The problem with them is they don't seem to like the frogs sitting on them all day
> 
> The main thing is that they feel safe and secure, plenty of places for them to dig in and hide in the dark if that's what they feel like doing.
> 
> ...


 
Ahh love the harlequine rasboras in that planted tank, brings back memories does that.:flrt:


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Chris - how's the new addition settling in?

Nick


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

DrNick said:


> Hi Chris - how's the new addition settling in?
> 
> Nick


Really well thanks, He's leading his chosen female about the place but no clutches i've seen so far :/ Its nice thought they have both paired up and have chosen broms on opposite sides to sleep together 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Great! Probably thinks his ship's finally come in!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Right then where do I start.
I`m just back from seeing Chris` vivs.
Those photo`s are good but do not show how good those 2 vivs are.
Chris has done an amazing job of them.
He`s kept things simple but has made such a damn good job of the layout.
I can`t wait to see them when they`re grown in.
And to think I`m only 5 minutes away from seeing the real thing :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Right then where do I start.
> I`m just back from seeing Chris` vivs.
> Those photo`s are good but do not show how good those 2 vivs are.
> Chris has done an amazing job of them.
> ...


They where amazing. Simple but really effective! Jealous!! 

 

Liam


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just been feeding my extra flies to the toads:

Not sure how to link a video so guess you'll have to click :gasp:

Firebellied Toads, feeding time. - YouTube


----------



## Lucy1980 (May 10, 2013)

Wow just wow!!


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just a quick update:

All of my broms are busy flowering:






and the Dendrobium oligophyllum is putting out alot of new buds!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure if it's still relevant, but I thought I'd add to this to say, if you're concerned about crix eating plants in your FBT tank, my approach is to feed fruitflies to my FBTs, they seem happy eating them an my plants are happy not being eaten 

Dave

edit: Really nice vivs and lovely frogs


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ChrisJ83 said:


> Just a quick update:
> 
> All of my broms are busy flowering:
> [URL=http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab103/johno2090/Vertical%20Vivarium%20Build%20and%20Design/DSCF0115_zpsed4a1fda.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


chris watch out for the neo flowers that don't die,it means seed might have set...hmm only a few years and you'll have your own line of broms,no I haven't cracked it yet,but It might be fun to try

Stu


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Funny you should say that because I have been attempting to pollinate them with cotton wool buds  they take a hell of a long time to grow into anything that remotely looks like a brom when its from seed :/


----------



## FelixM (Jun 26, 2012)

nice tanks!


----------



## RepDave (May 15, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thought it was about time for an update on the happenings:

I've added more plants to all terrariums and moved a few orchids about to better positions that they favor! I currently have quite a few flowering which is nice and rewarding.

FBT:

Alot of changes here, I dropped the water level in the tank which has given the terrestrial plants a lease of life and the frogs also seem to appreciate it.




Vanzolinii:

added Pyrrosia nummularifolia and Microgramma vaccinifolium two terrestrial ferns that like to grow and take over bark.








Bastis:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking good Chris.


Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Back on the Internets*

I am finally set up in my new place, so figured i'd show some new pictures of the viv's. Had some deaths in the form of orchids but most are doing well and putting out new bulbs.




Vanzo's


Basti's



New Orchid Growth:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good to see you got everything moved okay Chris.

Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was worried about nothing, I see the frogs more now that I ever have! Seem to like a nice bright busy room


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks really nice mate. Well done


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Liam Yule said:


> Looks really nice mate. Well done


Just take time and patience mate  your's will look just as good if you give them time


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

You tell him Chris.
He`s worrying about nothing.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha have you seen my new viv Chris? 

Ahh yeah well we will see! This one does look better.

Nah but really, awesome planting!


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Suppose I should really do a little update on my vivs:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn but that sea air has done your vivs a lot of good since you moved to the coast Chris.


Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

They take a good hacking to keep them like that mike, the plants have totally overtaken it! 

and i barely see all 4 frogs at once!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I posted on your classified Chris, I need some of that fern :lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Look smashin Chris! If you dont mind I'd happily take some fern! Id pay for postage too! didn't see the classifieds lol!


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Afternoon all, Thought it was time for a little update!

Heres the only viv i'm currently running at the moment the other one has been taken down for a clean out and rescape as it became very top heavy and hard to keep the light filtering down to the bottom layer! 

Also over the past 3 years(?) I've found out the orchids that love my type of viv and thrive in here these are:

"Chamaeangis hildebrandtii" (my favorite) - Doing really well and flowers all the time.
"Bulbophyllum falcatum" - Absolutely Thriving! I've taken multiple cuttings and it now lives all over the viv and looks great.
"Bulbophyllum lasiochilum" - Also Thriving.
"Gastrochilus japonicus" - still alive but seems to be stalling so i've moved her to a new spot to hopefully perk it up.

I think that in the next build i'll be looking for interesting leaf types instead of flowers from my orchids as i feel they bring the most to the build and lend to it looking a lot more tropical.

Heres a little look at the tank:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqAhAxv3TZ0

and some pictures too:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The vivs looking alright Chris.
I take it that I`m seeing two females chasing after the male there.


Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I certainly think so, theres also the other lone female/male who has been sitting in the orchids watching them my guess is a male but not old enough to start breeding yet


----------

